# Naples, Fl



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi dear AAAC colleagues

I will go back to Naples, Florida in around 6weeks. I 've been there last year, but only for a couple of days.

Does anyone have some nice shopping-, dining-, leisure time tips for me?

I will stay there from May 1st to May 9th to do my biannual shopping US tour. I went to several outlets, which did not compare to the ones I usually visit on the west coast (e.g. Primm, Cabazon and so on).

But are there any hidden treasures you HAVE to see?

Best regards

Marius


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Consider a detour north to Sanibel and Captiva islands. They got hit pretty hard in the last few hurricanes, but Sanibel has one of the best beaches in the world for seashells, and the shopping reflects that. Lots of nice jewelry, home decoration, and so on based on shells.

There is a good nature preserve on Sanibel (Ding Darling), and a handful of mellow restaurant/bars that are a lot of fun. One of them is on the gap between Sanibel and Captiva.


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you, Concordia,

I've been there last April. I think there were no major hurricanes in the 06 season. 

Sanibel is really a nice place.

I love Naples so much, because it combines all the good things from the US with some European touch. Do not get me wrong, I do not need European touch in the US, but the combination of outdoor dining and drinking on 5th and the cruising down wide streets on the beach makes it wonderful.

I tried to find an Alden shoe source in Naples. The Alden website gives a shop on 3rd, but I do not find it online.

It's more or less tradition for me to buy a pair of Aldens in the US. But it's not that easy. Any tips on that issue? Please do not give me Neiman Marcus, because I have a, ehm, not so nice experience with that shop in Honolulu. I would love to shop at a family owned store like Leather Soul or something


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

My parents winter on the water in Naples. I don't do a lot of shopping when I am there because we normally have family events, I am out on the water or it is the holidays.

Alden's - the local shop is

John Craig
1258 Third Street S
Naples, Florida 34102
(239) 434-2115

John Craig is a high end men's retail store in the Third Street South shopping area. The primary store is in Winter Park. A third location will be open by 3/15 in the Ritz in Naples. 
I don't know if they will have Alden's at the Ritz location or not? I am sure they can bring an order out if need be. Call them for your size they have great customer service. Sorry I don't have a email for them.

Of course Fifth is good shopping too. Have you been to the Shops at Pelican Bay - there are about 40+ shops? Also the Village on Venetian Bay is fun, not nearly so many clothing stores but many small fun shops.

There are always the outlets for shopping-

Miromar is probably the more upscale. And the other one just before Marco Island is ok but not worth the trip if you aren't going to Marco. Marco Island is an easy drive if you haven't been. The beaches are ok - shell not like Naples. I don't like going out to Sanibel or Captiva with the bridge construction. Maybe next year when it is done or will it be the year after that? Florida road construction is slow. Going out there now is an all day event. If you do go wait until well after sunset to leave or you will spend sometime in a traffic jam.

Across from Tin City is Kelley's which I think has great seafood. It is Just across the bridge - you can see the building. Kelley's catches their own. When in Florida I think you should try the local seafood. (dinner only) The place is family oriented. (casual) Tin City also had some shops but more tourist oriented. Against the water in Tin City is restaurant that had a great crabcakes for lunch. Don't do any of the dinner cruises - the food is poor. Just do the boat and eat elsewhere.

Sorry we normally dine at the house as Mom has a cook. I know there are several great places. We ate an Italian place that was good but I don't remember the name - also an Asian place. Dad would break my arm if I ever picked up a check. Most of the places on Fifth are good.

Check out this link for other dining:

https://www.explorenaples.com/naples_restaurants.phtml

If you have kids the zoo can be fun. It if small and you can be done in a couple of hours. I like taking my nephews there. Heavy gator population there - a better trip than the glade tours in my opinion.

Enjoy!


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow, thank you very much for all these nice tips.

Last years trip was only a couple of days and I usually waste one of them getting rid of the jet lag.

I have been to some of these upscale malls / shopping plazas. It was more or less the usual. Quite nice, but not what I was actually looking for. But the store you told me about sounds really nice. 

Well, I am really looking forward to relax. It was a rough year so far.

Marius


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

mannaman said:


> Wow, thank you very much for all these nice tips.
> 
> Last years trip was only a couple of days and I usually waste one of them getting rid of the jet lag.
> 
> ...


I agree many of the malls are ok shopping but that not unique. Their is also a South Florida style that well is fun there but doesn't wear well in the rest of the world. I would much rather spend my time on the beach.

If you have a the time a trip over to Miami, Fort Lauderdale and Palm Beach across Gator Alley can be fun. Also there is a boat that leaves from Marco and Ft. Meyers that will take you to Key West which is a unique experience. For each of these you should probably stay overnight.

Again have fun.


----------



## digger jr. (Nov 29, 2006)

There are plenty of good dining options in the Naples area depending on what your pleasure is.

Steak: Andre's (former chef from Peter Lugers) very good food and wine list ambiance is marginal. Chop's (2 locations downtown or Bonita Springs) both good lively atmospheres with good food, prime beef and good seafood as well.

Seafood: Trulucks downtown is highly thought of. I didn't love it but I only been once.

Italian: Campiello good food lively atmosphere indoor/outdoor seating nice bar.

French: Bleu Provence, Lafayette, Le Bistro all very good.

Lunch: the Dock's at Crayton Cove (downtown) good food nice atmosphere overlooking the harbour.

feel free to pm me if you have any other questions.


----------

